
Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide - kirubakaran
http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
======
tdavis
I not too recently became a big proponent of zsh (<http://www.zsh.org/>) and
as such would like to recommend the book "From Bash to Z Shell"
([http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/1590593766/ref...](http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/1590593766/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance))
as it covers both of these popular shells and how to "Conquer" them.

